# Blue cray compatibly.



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

What are blue crays compatible with? I used to have one but it was alone.


----------



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

What size tank is this in?

I have a Blue Cray, and he's with 6 Cherry Barbs and an Opaline Gourami. No problems so far. You want tough fish that won't bother the cray but won't be easily caught and eaten, and I've found cherry barbs fit the bill nicely.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

our 7 blue crays live in a 265 that has some mopani wood and a nice java moss pad(3'x2')


In the tank with them are hill stream loaches, reticulated hill stream loaches, endlers, minnows, white clouds, and snails


We did have 1 reticulated loach that was dinner about 6 months ago

I have found that if they are well fed and happy they don't feel the need to hunt and ive even seen ramshorn snails riding the crays around like horses!

Also forgot to add that ours are Alleni crays and each different blue cray has slightly different temperments


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I have found that if crayfish are well fed with cucumber slices and etc, they will still slay your plants.


----------

